# Powering relocated house panel from construction panel



## AKG (Nov 15, 2020)

I am relocating a completely wired house to my property. It is sitting on girders. I have a construction panel near the eventual location. The wiring needs to be brought up to code, primarily with AFCI and GFI circuits where required. I am waiting for foundation and structural work to get done so I can set the house, and in the meantime would like to get going on the wiring upgrade. Is there a safe way to get 120V power (at least) to the new house panel from my construction panel so that I can test the 120V-15A and 20A circuits. Running an extension cord from a 20A outlet at the construction panel to the house panel works - sort of - with the neutral and ground of the extension cord bonded to the house ground bar, but I can only use one side of the panel at a time, and I get intermittent ground faults at the construction panel. Is there a (reasonably) safe way to connect these two panels with an extension cord, or do I have to resign myself to working with one circuit at a time plugged into my extension cord? Thanks for any insight.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

A diy site might be more appropriate. But I would suggest that you have a plan to bringing permanent power into the building before they place the concrete and set the building down.


----------



## AKG (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks for your suggestion, but I already have a building permit complete with the electrical plan. I am just trying to get a jump on the electrical work I have to do by connecting the house panel to my construction panel before service is run to the house. If you don't know, please don't patronize me with useless replies. .


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Sounds like you don't Know,...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If you aren't an electrician then the rules forbid us from helping you. 

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

